# Good Highlander episodes?



## Orius (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm currently watching episodes of Highlander on Hulu, catching up on the episodes I missed when local syndication of the show was, well erratic.  Before Hulu, I'd seen maybe less than half of the series' run.  I'm interested in which episdoes from the run are particularly good.

I've already seen the first and third seasons, so don't need to go over those.  And season six I suppose, but I'm not counting that over extended casting call for the spinoff series.  So I'm looking for recommendations for seasons 2, 4, and 5.

I've already seen:

Season Two


The Watchers
Studies in Light
Turnabout
The Darkness
Eye for an Eye
The Return of Amanda
Unholy Alliance (both parts)
Pharaoh's Daughter
Prodigal Son
Counterfeit (both parts)
Season Four


Homeland (VERY good episode)
Brother in Arms
Double Eagle
Reunion

Season Five


Comes a Horseman
Revelation 6:8 (damn, these two episodes rocked)

Any other episodes worth checking out?  No spoilers, please.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 8, 2009)

I like most of the episodes and have collecdted them all.  Season 6 actually turned out better then I was imagining despite what they were doing with it.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 8, 2009)

Season 2 that I really enjoyed not on your list
Run for Your Life
Legacy

Season 4
Chivalry
Something Wicked
Deliverance
Methuselah's Gift
Till Death

Season 5
The End of Innocence
Manhunt
Dramatic License
The Ransom of Richard Redstone
The Stone of Scone
Double Jeopardy
Archangel (if only because it leads into the season 6 epsiodes Avatar and Armegeddon).

Other good ones from Season 6 (they weren't all just to get a spinoff)
Unusual Suspects
Indiscretions
To be
Not to Be (a two parter that ends the series and I think does a pretty good job of ending it)

IMO the best epsidoes deal with reoccuring characters.  Some of the peisodes I mention have that but I'm not always sure when the character was first introduced.


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 9, 2009)

I think the best swordfight in the series was in Duende. Apparently it's Season 5, Ep 14.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 9, 2009)

I liked that one more because it showed a different sword fighting style then what is normally seen.


----------



## Orius (Dec 9, 2009)

Crothian said:


> I like most of the episodes and have collecdted them all.  Season 6 actually turned out better then I was imagining despite what they were doing with it.




Keep in mind here that I went into Season 6 without seeing Seasons 4 and 5.  So with a jump from Finale part 2 to Avatar was a tad jarring.  And a lot of the season was kind of dull, it just felt weaker than the other episodes in the series, and I didn't enjoy the Ahriman storyline that much either.



> Season 2 that I really enjoyed not on your list
> Run for Your Life
> Legacy




Slight mistake there, I did see Legacy, but left it off the list for some reason.  That was definitely one of the better episodes, if just for the background on Duncan and Amanda.



> Season 4
> Chivalry
> Something Wicked
> Deliverance
> ...




I'll take a look at those.  I was already planning on checking some of them out too.



> Other good ones from Season 6 (they weren't all just to get a spinoff)
> Unusual Suspects
> Indiscretions
> To be
> Not to Be (a two parter that ends the series and I think does a pretty good job of ending it)




I've seen all those.  Unusual Suspects and Indiscretions are pretty much the best parts of the last season.  Unusual Suspects is utterly silly and absurd, but it's a damn fun episode to watch.  Indiscrections is a pretty good episode even if Duncan isn't in it.

The final episode I liked less.  Maybe it's partially because the main plot element is lifted from It's a Wonderful Life, and it felt lazy to me.  Plus I hate It's a Wonderful Life.  Or maybe it's because it touched on a lot of episodes I'd never seen, because I remember not understanding a lot of what was going on.  I'm thinking of watching it again when I'm done going over the gaps.



> IMO the best epsidoes deal with reoccuring characters.  Some of the peisodes I mention have that but I'm not always sure when the character was first introduced.




Yeah, I've always enjoyed episodes that had Amanda, Fitz, and/or Methos.  The flashbacks with Duncan and his friends in the past are always good to watch, and Methos is just one of the most interesting characters in the entire franchise.



RangerWickett said:


> I think the best swordfight in the series was in Duende. Apparently it's Season 5, Ep 14.




I'll take a look at that one.  There's a lot of good duels in the series, so far my favorites were the ones at the ends of Finale Part 2, and Revelation 6:8.


----------

